# Another "I didn't know they were back in business" find



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know how I find these....but anyway, it seems a/d/s has been in business since 1997, and are active in the car audio market again. 

FAIL.....I love the copy of the logo and pride of "authorized famous audio product of China". Classic. 


Link ~~>>. GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Over 100 different series of amplifiers. 

They're coming back baby!


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

They have a HAL-9000 amp.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I have to say that I am somewhat amazed at the sheer number of heatsink varieties they have to offer.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

roflmao


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you DEI for selling and killing a once fantastic brand.

J


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

piston said:


> Thank you DEI for selling and killing a once fantastic brand.
> 
> J


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> roflmao


:cwm8:SimplicityInSound & I are the only 2 who find this Phuckin Hilarious! :z:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Where can I order? LOL.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Where can I order? LOL.


Here, this'll help:

*Address: *ADS Industrial Zone,Shima Junhe Street,Baiyun District,Guangzhou,Guangdong,China
*Tel: *86- 20-36091188
86- 20-36091288
86- 20-36092338
*Fax: *86-20-36092123
*PC: *510440
*Website: *http://www.adst.cc
*E-mail: *[email protected]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

very much attention quality price point fantastic! lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This one has a MP3 input, "forget the HU and hook it up straight to the amp for higher SQ", lol.








This one is pretty, its a combination of the newest Alpine and JL HD amplifiers heatsink.








Did someone say "Coustic XM-3e" here is the A/D/S version.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

holly **** mp3 hook this changes everything


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, thought everyone would &#55357;&#56472;&#55357;&#56472;&#55357;&#56472; this one. 

&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

being a big a/d/s fan in from my 1st car until dei ruined them, this bring a small tear to my ear and a vomit in my mouth.... just sad.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> This one is pretty, its a combination of the newest Alpine and JL HD amplifiers heatsink.


LOL for all we know, it probably is !


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*This makes me sad.*


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> LOL for all we know, it probably is !


I would buy one but I already know that the board will be full of cheap/knockoff components. Just like this being an ADS knockoff am pretty sure the motorola/ti/on/wima/bourns components are just aswell knockoffs.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I would buy one but I already know that the board will be full of cheap/knockoff components. Just like this being an ADS knockoff am pretty sure the motorola/ti/on/wima/bourns components are just aswell knockoffs.


Yep like the Focal Kevlars & Hertz Mille.


----------



## CBRSQ (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the obituary. The MOFOS at DEI didn't even have the respect for the brand to sell it to someone who could raise it from the ashes. They have the audacity to use the same logo. I'm gonna start collecting stamps. At least I know all paper comes from genuine trees.


----------



## galuple (Feb 11, 2012)

Another great brand that has had it's name misappropriated and slapped on a pile of junk from China.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I think its time we start using only USA products. From clothing, toys, tools and audio. I know overseas stuff is cheap and may be good but we're just giving away OUR JOBS to overseas.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya but we first have to get rid of all the crap in the white house and lock the borders before we could even start to ask for ower jobs back


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

They took our jerbs!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

aho77 said:


> ya but we first have to get rid of all the crap in the white house and lock the borders before we could even start to ask for ower jobs back


Ower?

You can't be serious.


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

Moran!

edit: these have plump mediant. I mean, honestly, who here wouldn't want a lillte plumper mediant?
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/...hee-Wydaho-Teton-Valley-bike-shenanigans-2012


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

marvnmars said:


> being a big a/d/s fan in from my 1st car until dei ruined them, this bring a small tear to my ear and a vomit in my mouth.... just sad.


^This X2^:annoyed:


----------

